
Nodejs: Fast, disk space efficient package manager: pnpm - thecrazyone
https://pnpm.js.org
======
thecrazyone
### Features:

\- Fast. As fast as npm and Yarn.

\- Efficient. One version of a package is saved only ever once on a disk.

\- Deterministic. Has a lockfile called shrinkwrap.yaml.

\- Strict. A package can access only dependencies that are specified in its
package.json.

\- Works everywhere. Works on Windows, Linux and OS X.

\- Aliases. Install different versions of the same package or import it using
a different name.

Edit: formatting

